# It's been a long time!



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

This past Friday my dad and I went out to get some frogs. We ended the night with 25 frogs and a Pygmy rattler, moccasin, and possum not pictured. Since it has been so long I missed a few and my dad missed a few with the gig but we didn't do to bad for the area had already been hunted that night before we got there.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a good haul!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Did you gig them or sling shot them ?

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I want frog's legs.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I mostly used a slingshot were as my dad used a gig


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good job we went last light all our area were real deep did not get any.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

The same with devils hammock the water is just to deep at the moment. Once the water goes down we all need to go one night.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree may get a extended season this year


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice haul! What's a gig?


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good job.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> Nice haul! What's a gig?


it's a spear with 3 or 4 barbed points with a long handle used to stab the frogs with,it's not thrown you just hold it and stick them with it,hope this helps


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

*Frog Gig! Frog Giggin! Gig! Gig! Gig! It sounds funny, and I like sayin' it!!! I don't know why! Help, I can't STOP!!!*

*Giggity!






*


----------



## Deadeye Dick (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice haul mate, plenty of frogs round here. I aim to try and get a spear for fish and frogs.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Plenty of frogs here, too, especially in recent years since the most nasty of farm pesticides have been outlawed.

They are protected species by law though.... All amphibians are here. Illegal to catch, kill or transfer to another location.

Hmmmm... Maybe time to dig me a garden pond and try to get a breeding population to take hold.... That way I could at least harvest some for one frog leg BBQ per year? Wadda you think gents? Something worth looking into?

Can hardly wait! Giggity giggity!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Help me out here fellas.. How many frogs does it take for a decent BBQ for say...4 people?

Would it be worth going through the trouble of digging and landscaping and planting a pond of my own, and sacrificing about 30% of my back yard to do so, just for an annual BBQ?

Or would you consider this a fool's errand?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry for the hijack by the way but them frog legs sound so yummy ????


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't think it would hold enough frogs to have a big kill. The 25 frogs I had fed 4 people with leftovers


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

shew97 said:


> I don't think it would hold enough frogs to have a big kill. The 25 frogs I had fed 4 people with leftovers


 yeah we hunt miles of swamp and a small pond would not hold a big bunch of frogs if you hunted and froze some hunted and froze it would not take long to get a big mess of frogs also you want crawfish to that's a big diet of frogs and where you find crawfish you find big frogs.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That's great info ghost thank you so much! I would have never thought of putting crawfish in a frog pond, I would think they'd eat the eggs n tadpoles. I was thinking to put up a dispenser with flour beetle larvae to fatten them up quick at low cost. 
"luckily" American crawfish have come into our river and canal systems in recent years, probably via ships ballast water tanks. They are invading all over the place so with a couple of basket traps it shouldn't be too hard to catch a few for the pond.

Time to start digging lol

How long do the frogs keep in the freezer?


----------

